# Pics



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

1gto said:


>


Love the plate, KILLER!!!


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

nice!  looks great


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD:lol: : :cool


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Looks great! Love the painted SAP grilles... What type of splitter is that under the front bumper (I've not seen that one before)?


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Splitter*

Couldnt tell u Ive been asked before it came on the car. I tried to find info on it. Carfax said it was corporate car from Detroit. Had car about year & half just put it back on 2:cool days ago. It was a little beat up had it repaired by family member.


----------

